# Kity Bestcombi 2000 service manual



## narrowboater (10 Jun 2009)

I have owned my bestcombi for 10 years now, and it needs a bit of TLC, does anyone know wher I can get a service manual?


----------



## jasonB (10 Jun 2009)

Is it the single motor Bestcombi or the 3 motor bestcombi 2000. For teh single try Kity UK, for the 3 motor (its basically the same as the current model) so try NMA. Either way the user manual is pants

http://www.kityuk.com/

http://nmatools.co.uk/

And welcome toi the forum

Jason


----------



## narrowboater (10 Jun 2009)

Thanks Jason it is the 3 motor, and I have tried NMA, No luck, in fact they suggested this Forum, hence the post. I agree completly about the user manual, I will keep looking, and thanks for the welcome.

Regards
Rod


----------



## Racers (11 Jun 2009)

Hi, Rod

I have one too, whats up with yours?


Pete


----------



## wizer (11 Jun 2009)

Isn't it quite bizarre when agents don't keep a record of their own manuals?


----------



## Racers (11 Jun 2009)

Hi, Wizer

The manual is next to useless so I don't blame them for not keeping one.

Pete


----------



## 9fingers (11 Jun 2009)

I'm not that confident that a service manual would even exist for hobby/light trade machines.
Apart from a bit of lubrication (if it is a lucky machine!) then I feel it is most likely that the only attention it would get is replacement of broken/worn parts.
As for information such as order of dismantling and re-assembly, this is fairly self evident to the type of user who is likely to change parts.

Although I don't have the specific machine - mine is a kity ck26 combi, if you tell us the problem then hopefully between us we can sort it out.

I'm a bit far from you but happy to have a go via the interweb.

Welcome to the forum

Bob


----------



## narrowboater (11 Jun 2009)

Thanks for the posts, appreciate the advice, I agree about the possibility of a decent manual,
9 Fingers , thanks, the main problem is that the planer infeed/ outfeed tables are not parallel, no wonder my attempts at planing have been somewhat erratic?????

A minor problem is that the saw tilt mechanism plastic gear is virtually round after much use. As I say minor problem, I have taken the side plate off some time ago and use a hand through the side (Machine unplugged)

Good machine though has done a lot of work, especially when I fitted out our narrowboat, only cost me a bit of finger and half of a fingernail!!!!

Regards
Rod


----------



## Racers (11 Jun 2009)

Hi, Rod

I had that problem and I managed to sort it, but it involved removing the planer from the rest of the body. there are 6 bolts inside the planer that you can see from each end, and two up though the base I think,its a long time ago when I did mine.

Once you get the planer out you can adjust the track the table rides on (the in side one in my case) by slackening 3 bolts on each side, there was enough slack to get the table level with the outfeed table.

If you get stuck I might be able to pop over, I am in Ntingham, where abouts are you in Leicester?

Pete


----------



## 9fingers (11 Jun 2009)

Rod,

I think the best solution to the saw problem will be a new gear. When you fit it lubricate with dry PTFE spray. This will give a lubrication effect without attracting sawdust.

Setting up a planer is possibly one of the most challenging tasks we have to do from time to time.

There is one datum point to which everything has to be aligned and this is the rotational axis of the cutter block.

Firstly measure the average VERTICAL distance between the surface of the cutter block (NOT the blade)and the edge of the outfeed table. If they are not absolutely parallelese then they must be adjusted to be so. Arrange to prop the far end of the outfeed table with blocks of wood and card or paper as shims. Loosen the bolts a little and adjust the edge of the outfeed table nearest the cutter to be absolutely parallel to the cutter block. You need to work to close tolerances here. You should aim for the max error to be about the thickness of a sheet of newspaper.

Adjust the edge of the infeed table with the thickness adjuster until it is level with the outfeed table. It too must be parallel to the cutter block. If it is not. Prop the end of the infeed table as before and set to parallel.

Now you have one edge of each table set. Now you need to make sure the whole table surfaces are in the same plane. you need the best reference straight edge you can lay your hands on that is as long as the whole planer.
Lay this across both tables and using a strip of paper as a feeler gauge check for flatness. If you need to adjust a table, change the amount of packing under the end supports and only then slight loosen the bolts and tap the table with a rubber mallet to remove the error. Keep checking the tables are still parallel with the cutter block.

This is painstaking work needing concentration and patience and you need to keep repeating the steps until there are no perceptible errors.

Then set the blades as normal and take a trial cut. If the planer is sniping then generally the blades are incorrectly, If the timber comes out bowed then the tables are still not right.

Good Luck

Bob


----------



## narrowboater (15 Jun 2009)

Thanks for the tips chaps, I am off on my narrowboat tomorrow for a few weeks, so I will have a go when I return and let you know how it goes. I can't believe how difficult it is to do such a vital adjustment, although i have been pleased with the machine up to a point, maybe it goes some way to explain why Kity are no longer in business.

Pete, I am in Cosby, just south of Leicester, 15 mins from J21, Where in Nott,ham are you, we have only lived up here for two years, but we have been into the town a couple of times, takes about 50 mins.

All the Best, will talk on my return (could be about 6 weeks)

Rod


----------



## 9fingers (15 Jun 2009)

Virtually all planers will as difficult to adjust. They are set at manufacture presumably using a jig and should stay set unless they are moved using the tables as handles which is tempting but an absolute no no.

Enjoy your boating!!

Bob


----------

